# 2007 Arctic While Les Paul Classic $1800 Cornwall



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I thought this looked weird, and had an unusual serial number. Apparently it is a legit limited run of 300 Special Edition - they shipped with EMG 81/85 so this one has been modified.

Gibson Les Paul Classic 2007 | Guitars | Cornwall | Kijiji


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice looking guitar...
Ebony tuning pegs though...


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

#69 sold in Calgary with 490R 500t pups. I wouldnt have kept the EMG's either tbh. I have a friend in Cornwall, im almost tempted to have him give it a look over.


----------



## TFridgen (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty sure I owned that guitar, GREAT axe. I think the EMG's were original. I sold it cause I had an LP Custom, in retrospect probably should've kept it


----------

